# Crufts dog show 2022



## Lozleigh (Dec 11, 2021)

We’ve never been to a dog show before and are looking at going to the Crufts 2022 show. However we’re struggling on what ticket to book as theres no information anywhere on what each tickets allow you admission to. 

what would the general admission give us access to?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

General admission gives you admission to the show itself discover dogs all the shopping areas and to the rings the dogs are being shown in. I know for best in show you have to buy tickets but I'm not sure about the activities ring that is flyball agility and obedience or for the main ring for the group judging.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Freyja said:


> General admission gives you admission to the show itself discover dogs all the shopping areas and to the rings the dogs are being shown in. I know for best in show you have to buy tickets but I'm not sure about the activities ring that is flyball agility and obedience or for the main ring for the group judging.


You need tickets to watch the Obedience Championships. I think some of the activities in the main ring (agility and heelwork to music, etc, etc) are free but there are usually huge queues.


----------



## Spicewood (11 mo ago)

General admission gives the ticket holder entry to the breed rings, discover dogs, shopping halls, YKC ring and main arena access (throughout the day, including group judging in the evening) for each of Thursday to Saturday. The obedience ring requires an extra ticket (£12/day), but other activities (agility, flyball, HTM, gundog displays, etc.) are all included in the general admission ticket (except the finals that happen just before BIS). Queues are usually not too bad (or at least, they move quickly), and the stands are often half-empty in the main arena, except for flyball - if you want to get a seat for that, you need to be in there at least half an hour early!

Only on Sunday do you need to buy an extra BIS entry ticket if you want to see the BIS judging and the evening main arena programme (after about 3pm, usually) - with a general admission ticket on Sunday, you still have access to all the halls and the main arena up until they clear it out for the evening programme (which includes the agility finals, the new KC Hero award, YKC stakes finals, etc.).


----------

